# EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop



## XE85 (7. Juni 2011)

*EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Auf der kürzlich zuende gegangenen Computex war kein EVGA Mainboard zu sehen. Allerdings waren Vertreter von EVGA vor Ort. Techreport erfuhr in einem Interview das man nicht nur ein X79 Single Socket Board praktisch fertig hat, sondern man auch an einem Dual Sockel 2011 Board mit X79 Chipsatz arbeitet. Dieses wäre dann der direkte Nachfolger des SR2 mit Dual Sockel 1366. 

Die technischen Eckdaten wären allerdings noch beeindruckender. Dadurch das die PCIe Lanes bei der Romley Plattform von der CPU bereit gestellt werden stünden bei voller ausnutung dieser ganze 80 PCIe 3.0 Lanes zur verfügung. Damit ließen sich 5 Slots mit den vollen 16 Lanes nativ anbinden. Dazu kommen 12PCIe 2.0 Lanes. Chips ala nF200, die in der Regel mit Latenzproblemen, durchwachsener Performance und hoher Leistungsaufnahme kämpfen dürften damit überflüssig sein. Über die restliche Ausstattung lässt sich natürlich nur spekulieren. Es wird wohl wie bei den bereits gezeigten Boards jede Menge SATA Ports geben. Beim RAM wären 2x 4 oder 2x 8 Slots möglich, wobei ich bei EVGA von 2x 8 ausgehe. 

Wie beim SR2 wird man auch für dieses Board Xeon CPUs benötigen. Die maximale Ausbaustufe sind dann 2 8Kerner mit insgesammt 32Threads. Diese werden sich dann sehr wahrscheinlich, im gegensatz zu den sonst üblichen Dual Sockel Platinen, auch noch übertakten lassen. 

Leider gibt es noch kein Bild oder eine technische Zeichnung des Boards, daher gibts hier nur ein Bild des aktuellen SR2, man kann davon ausgehen das das kommende Board ein ähnliches Layout haben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:*** working on dual-socket X79 mobo, custom GTX 570 - The Tech Report[/URL]


----------



## Leandros (7. Juni 2011)

N1! 2011 ist Sandy Bridge E, oder?


----------



## Heli-Homer (7. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> N1! 2011 ist Sandy Bridge E, oder?




Jo sockel 2011 ist sandy E


----------



## XE85 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*



Leandros schrieb:


> N1! 2011 ist Sandy Bridge E, oder?



jap

mfg


----------



## Leandros (7. Juni 2011)

Interessant. Dann scheint Sandy E ordentlich Power zugeben. Denn das EVGA SR-2 ist ja für ein Server sockel.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

 ANSTÄNDIG


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

DIE Power will ich mal auslasten können mit EINEM Spiel xD


----------



## OdlG (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> DIE Power will ich mal auslasten können mit EINEM Spiel xD


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass du das willst ^^ Wenn doch, werden alle für 6000€ einen neuen Rechner kaufen dürfen


----------



## evosociety (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*



OdlG schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du das willst ^^ Wenn doch, werden alle für 6000€ einen neuen Rechner kaufen dürfen


 
Prophezeie doch sowas nicht :'( 

Naja, wie beim SR-2. Ich würde alles dafür tun um es zu besitzen, nur finanziell einfach nicht Stemmbar, und als Investition nicht wirklich lohnend :-/


----------



## 4clocker (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

80 PciE 3.0 Lanes, Hölle was da an Daten durch rauschen kann


----------



## hanfi104 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*



4clocker schrieb:


> 80 PciE 3.0 Lanes, Hölle was da an Daten durch rauschen kann


 80000 MByte/S^^


----------



## mmayr (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Ziemlicher Schwachsinn das Ganze! 
Braucht kein Mensch. Hauptsache man spricht von Energieeinsparungen!


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

 <- Gibts da noch was zu sagen?

Ich glaub ich sich mir jetzt nen Nebenjob!


----------



## Leandros (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Naja. Ich finde den scheiss hier viel kranker: Computex: Silverstone Temjin TJ12 - riesiges Gehäuse mit sechs Dual-Slot-Grafikkarten - gehäuse, silverstone


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Minimum 600€ für das Board ... aber Evga wird schon wissen was sie machen(die wissen warscheinlich mehr als wir)


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

@Leandros: Das kann ich nicht mehr verantworten, wenn ich gegen AKWs bin


----------



## Leandros (8. Juni 2011)

Stimmt. Musst mit Fahrrad Strom erzeugen. 

PS: Bin auch gegen Atomkraftwerke.


----------



## Santanos (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Naja, man nehme einen TJ12... dann hat man genug Fläche für Solarzellen... 
Aber heftig wird das Board schon.


----------



## Manicmanuel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl dieser EtheEnthusiast wird sich das zum Release schon eingebaut haben


----------



## Leandros (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Maxishine? Bestimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

klingt schwer nach einem 500 und mehr Euro Brett.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVGA plant Dual Sockel 2011 Mainboard für den Desktop*

Es klingt eher nach einem 700+ € Board, da alleine der Chipsatz mit mehr Lanes und die CPU mit 4 Cahnnel Ram sind, all diese Features brauchen ihre Leiterbahnen, sprich noch mehr Layer bei dem Brett 



			
				XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim RAM wären 2x 4 oder 2x 8 Slots möglich, wobei ich bei EVGA von 2x 8 ausgehe.



alleine wegen der Platzverhältnisse und der größeren Sockel (und CPU´s) ,tippe ich auf 2x4 Slots. Außer das es ein neues Platinen-Layout alá Mega ATX Extreme gibt 



			
				XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Techreport erfuhr in einem Interview das man nicht nur ein X79 Single  Socket Board praktisch fertig hat, sondern man auch an einem Dual Sockel  2011 Board mit X79 Chipsatz arbeitet



Die haben nicht mal P67 Board auf dem Markt geschweige denn Sockel 2011 und Dual-Sockel.  Ich als EVGA Fan finde das echt schade ...


----------

